# Moonspot Mitsy LePew



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

If orange moonspots weren't enough, now my Mitsy's turning into a skunk! :ROFL: She was black with a white patch when I got her. And she just keeps getting more and more color. :rainbow:

It's kinda' like one of those connect the dots puzzles. Her newly developing white racing stripe starts at the top moonspot and extends all the way down her spine to the other 2 moonspots. With that face and those wide set bug eyes, she looks like Pepe' Le Pew. :laugh: 

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahaha tooo funny... I love that 2nd picture!!!! That's funny that she is getting white down her back.... I can't wait to see what she looks like after her first shed out!  Angel looks cute as can be too.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

[quote="myfainters] That's funny that she is getting white down her back.... I can't wait to see what she looks like after her first shed out!  [/quote]

When does that happen?



> Angel looks cute as can be too.


Oh, she is! Her coat is growing out nicely and she's turning into quite a chunky lil' monkey.  I'll attach a pic of her from tonight's feeding.

I'm really happy with both girls. They are so full of life and so much fun. And my other goaties enjoy them. It was just meant to be, that's all there is to it.

Deb Mc


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute, but those aren't moon spots.  Very flashy girl though!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> Very cute, but those aren't moon spots.


They don't show up very well in the above photo of her skunk stripe, but she has 3 orange spots on black. Her breeder says they're moonspots. What would you call them? :? Sundots? Non-spots? Or ???? :idea:

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> Very cute, but those aren't moon spots.  Very flashy girl though!


You can't see them in the picture but she has one up on her shoulder blade and one on her rump.... she is young... with a good coat so its hard to see. Plus they are only about the size of a dime.

Her dams litter sister has a Large moonspot over her shoulder and her sire has produced 3 moonspotted kids this season..... no reason to believe they aren't moonspots. ;-)

I bet they will be very distinct by her first shed out. (around 6-8 months old. ) Don't know where the skunk stripe is coming from though??? LOL

Angel looks great too Deb.... she looks very healthy.  Hopefully her coat really starts coming in soon..... does she seem to be losing coat or is she getting any length to it? I can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute...LOL :laugh: :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> Angel ..... does she seem to be losing coat or is she getting any length to it? I can't tell from the pictures.


Both.  Right now she's blowing coat big time yet the hair on her torso is getting more length to it. She's so active, always in motion, and runs to me if I'm any where near, that it's hard to get a good pic w/my shutter-challenged camera. I'll attach one that although it's blurry, shows the length on the torso.
Her face and legs are sleek w/wisps of longer hair.

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh... she is getting a nice coat.... I bet she's going to be awesome at around 18 months! You will definitely be able to register her with the MSFGA.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> Oh... she is getting a nice coat.... I bet she's going to be awesome at around 18 months!


I think she's pretty awesome right now. 

Deb Mc


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh ok...I thought your were talking about those big round black spots and I was like...ummm. But yeah, orange spots on the black would be moon spots then. She sure is a cutie!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> Oh ok...I thought your were talking about those big round black spots and I was like...ummm. But yeah, orange spots on the black would be moon spots then. She sure is a cutie!


HEhehe... the sad thing is I see that ALL of the time.... people advertise a goat as"moonspotted" and it ends up just being a white goat with colored spots. LOL Nope... Angel is just white with black spots. :wink: She sure is adorable though.

Deb, I always had that same problem with them when I tried to take their pics.... they'd be attacking me trying to give kisses and eat the camera.... especially the lens cover... :ROFL: I agree... she is pretty awesome already... I just meant she has a good chance of being extreme coated!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> I agree... she is pretty awesome already... I just meant she has a good chance of being extreme coated!


Yeah, I knew what you meant.  What I was trying to get across was that I'm very happy with her "as is".

Deb Mc


----------

